# Réseau local avec VMWARE FUSION



## gluck113 (29 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai actuellement un problème qui me tracasse depuis quelques heures et je n'ai pas trouvé de solution. Le voici:

Je tourne une version de Linux Suse Enterprise en ligne de commande sous VMWare afin de faire tourner une applic web. Cette application, je voudrais la voir sur mon Mac par l'intermédiaire d'un navigateur web. Malheureusement, il semblerait  que je n'arrive pas à mettre les deux machines en IP fixe et qu'elles communiquent sans serveur DHCP ou routeur externe. Cela convient lorsque je suis au travail et que j'ai un serveur DHCP à disposition.

La situation pose problème lorsque je n'ai pas de serveur DHCP sous la main.

Comment faire communiquer MACOSx et Suse Enterprise sur la même machine par l'intermédiaire de VMWare sans aide extérieur? En gros comment faire que notre MAC gère des addresses IP?

Je me demande si je suis vraiment clair , n'hésitez pas à demander

Merci d'avance


----------



## Ao6 (31 Octobre 2008)

Salut,
Si tu utilise VMWare Fusion, eteins ta machine virtuelle, clics sur Carte Reseau et passe la en pont. Ensuite reboot ta VM. Dis nous ce qu'il en resulte


----------

